# can cats eat with a cone on



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hi all

well i have been an evil mummy and had my poor cat spayed as she was in season (it was either that or kill her with the bloody noise she was making)

she is back from the vets all doped up with a cone on her head to stop her licking / biting the wound. i was wondering if she can actually eat with this on? it doesnt look possible. she is off food now anyway which i have put down to the anistetic.

has anyone any experience with the same thing??


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

becks said:


> hi all
> 
> well i have been an evil mummy and had my poor cat spayed as she was in season (it was either that or kill her with the bloody noise she was making)
> 
> ...


Hi Becks,

Yes, they can eat with the cone on, they learn to angle their neck to get to the food, but it is easier for them if you put their food into a shallow bowl or plate.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for that.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Awe don't feel too bad you did the right thing. She will learn to cope for the short time it is on. Just think though you are saving Dubai from more cats running around, and yourself from going insane with the noise. I swear there are more stray cats in Dubai then Camels. They seem to be everywhere now days.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

becks said:


> thanks for that.


 
No worries. (thought I'd get my post numbers up a little. I too want that 4th star!!! )


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

he he. yep, all aiming high for more stars.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Look what you started Becks, we're all after the stars now ;-)


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah i know, its hillarious.
here was me thinking i was the only one that cared about the stars, but now i have started a star war, lmao


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

you also seem to have two blue squares becks, how did you accomplish such outstanding achievement? 

ps: kitten will learn soon how to eat with her cone on
piss: kitten will also learn soon that is a cruel world out there and that is better to be immune to bad cats knocking her up and then doing runners on her


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i have no idea how i got two square things, i dont even know what they are.


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Just don't let the cat out in the rain (with the cone on)... The cat will be fine, mine ended up putting the whole cone over the bowl of food and going for it, it is defiantly needed as pulled stitches are no laughing matter...


----------

